# Stupidest thing



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

What is the stupidest thing you've ever done concerning warhammer modelling and/or painting? 

Just an hour ago, I got out some blood red paint out of the pot to do some purity seals and put it on the table. I placed the pot down and watered down the paint......I picked up the paint pot again and was dumbstruck. I thought that this was my Justicar but I couldn't see any purity seals. I was sure a justicar had loads of them. I, for the life of me could not figure out what was wrong. :shok:
I put the pot down and closed my eyes and took a deep breath. I opened them and went on painting my justicar as normal. 


Weird huh?


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I spilled paint thinner on about 8 finished models that weren't covered in "Dull Coat!" :angry: Not that it would have mattered anyway, the thinnier was so storng it partially melted the plastic models :ireful2: I'm more mad about the time and effort wasted building/painting the models then actually having to buy new ones.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I had all my finished models on a small shelf, I sold a handful on ebay so I had to pack them, I ended up dropping one in my dirty water cup. I pulled out the model it looked like it had been covered in brown ink. I had to rehighlight before packaging.

AA


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i dropped a pot of green ink which smashed.


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

I glued a Commissar's arm on upside down recently...

I don't know if that's what you're talking about, I've not really been doing this long enough to have any really good stories.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm always to be found with something to drink near at hand. always.

Once, long ago, I was painting some stuff for a freind of mine in one long, marathon session, and without really looking up, or being completely clear-headed, reached out for my drink, and took a sip from the cup of dirty, yucky water I'd been rinsing my brushes in since the last time I had changed it (which was like three hours beforehand)...

Ever since then, I pretty much stick to bottled or canned beverages when painting.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hell I paint in front of my computer and I managed to spill my dirty water on my wireless brand new keyboard


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol. drinking while painting. Sucks don't it? I once washed out my brush 3 times without realising it IN MY COKE!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not shaking a can of varnish before spraying it on my concept model for the Grey Knights. It looked as if it had walked through a snow storm. Was not pleased in the slighest. Kinda didn't pick up a paint brush in about 6 months after that.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

un assembling my autarch...and ridding its paint
i still cannot bring my self to paint it..for some reason...>.>


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Toss up between the time I superglued my Chaos Terminator lord to my index finger or almost cut pinky finger off (well 8 stitches worth of cut into it) in a hurry to finish up a conversion. Showes me not to break my own rules when it comes to hobby knives.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

bloodhound said:


> Lol. drinking while painting. Sucks don't it? I once washed out my brush 3 times without realising it IN MY COKE!


Oh, I've pulled that one off, once or twice, too!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

mine would be when I was converting my daemon prince and cutting towards myself (my face specifically) with my hobby knife I almost stabbed my eye out:shok:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Actually I remember a worse one for me which tops Sinkoran.

Getting a dremmell stuck in my hair when drilling out gun barrells because I wasn't looking where I was putting it and ended up holding it too close to my head.

Go on beat that!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

what is a dremmell???


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dremel

Look and marvel at how I made it to be 19 years of age.

Its like a small drill which goes very very fast. The one I use was bought by my father to take rock samples - hes an engineer specialising in testing materials for hardness so goes kinda fast lol.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

ohh one of those


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn Jacobite, you made me remember this one. Wasn't paying attention to where I put the dremel down (was using a sanding bit to clean up mould lines on metal models, yes I am lazy) and bam dwarf lord goes flying across the room to embed in wall.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

mgtymouze said:


> Damn Jacobite, you made me remember this one. Wasn't paying attention to where I put the dremel down (was using a sanding bit to clean up mould lines on metal models, yes I am lazy) and bam dwarf lord goes flying across the room to embed in wall.



LOL:laugh::laugh: thats hilarious


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

That's happened to me, but with SM and CSM. Airborne!

I think mine would be when I was finishing my table, a buddy and me were putting the finishing touches on (highlights on a wrecked CSM Landraider), and finished. We looked at each other, looked at the table, and I promptly spilled a half-can of Mountain Dew on it.

Or the time I glued bitz to my hand to keep them from being lost and couldn't get them off.

Or the time I drank paint water, and/or the time I washed off my brush in my coffee.

Or the time that I tried to cut my nails with the hobby clippers and took a chunk out of my finger.

Or most certainly the time I had with me trying to paint a BFG Nurgle Plaguefleet in a week. Too many nooks! Too many crannies! Too many ships! Ahhh!!! Greenstuff! I forgot to buy the Greenstuff!!

-Dirge


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Well i'm new..but
Building 20 cadians, then buy 20 more, and after that relising the arms on the sprew are across from the matching arm(i spent time maching the arms....)

On a leman russ, adding sponsoons, removing them, adding them, removing them.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

While working for workshop i was meant to be varnishing a customers model but sprayed it black by mistake :angry:

But at least the back of it was ok :biggrin:


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, I got a new one, that happened yesterday.

I was putting together a heavy weapons team, and spilled my glue on the lascannon. I then knocked it over into a knife that I had previously cut out. In short, I now have a bayonette on a lascannon.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats not stupid - thats awsome!!! - I mean Bragg has to be able to fight somehow


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

but bragg would club you round the head with a grewat heavy weapon not try and stab you with a puney knife.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Instead of spraying varnish on my finished model, I grabbed the can of skull white primer. #$%^#! was what I thought as I sat down to repaint my newly primed Librarian.:angry:


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

A Soporific said:


> Ok, I got a new one, that happened yesterday.
> 
> I was putting together a heavy weapons team, and spilled my glue on the lascannon. I then knocked it over into a knife that I had previously cut out. In short, I now have a bayonette on a lascannon.


And thus, a Chaos Lascannon was sculpted. :biggrin:


----------



## HiveFleetMedusa (Dec 4, 2007)

i let the hive tyrant i just painzed fall on the floor it bursted into peaces and all the color went off:angry:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i just glues the sponsons one section too far back on my baneblade. oh well.


----------



## martin4696 (Oct 30, 2007)

erm consinatly taking bits off modules and putting them back on.

undercoating modules outside, on the way in they fall over and end up with bits of grass/dust/ s**t off over them.

martin


----------



## earcar (Dec 14, 2007)

Assembling my two seagents and letting them dry.

Then realizing I used plasma pistols instead of bolt pistols :headbutt:

Had to cut off their hands and cut off the bolt pistols, then reglue the hands.

That was a PITA, but it looks good now :so_happy:


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Glued together the Weapon for my Dread.....and i screwd it up in the worst way -.-


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

i picked up a can of varnish and sprayed it all over the models i was about to prime when i thought the can was the black coat


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

i glued the tips of all my fingers on my left hand together.......... and the different lengths of my fingers caused pain..... then i got my left finger (as really it was one after being glued like that) and stuck it to my pinky on my right hand !!!!!!!!!!! not friendly or funny when people laugh at your inability to; open doors turn on taps or get glue remover. that was a sad sad sad sad sad sad sad sad day for all my fingers and i still bear the scars


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

I went to the store, and bought a $13 hobby clipper. I went home and started trying to cut a really hard plastic. the pliers broke and the small fragmented piece embedded in the wall behind me. I felt and heard the metal piece wizz by my right eye.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

finished painting 80 goblins and 40 orcs my dad lent on my gaming table flipped the top off and the models went flying around the room to be either crushed or lost


----------



## silverhawk11011 (Jan 10, 2009)

I was using super glue and had added a little to much. I used some newspaper I had under my models to wipe off the excess. I continued to hold the piece together for the glue to dry, then went to lift my arm up and ripped the news paper up and toss 10 marines. To top it all off the piece that stuck to my arm was Obama's face.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I finished putting 9 Rhino's together, sat them on a small table near a door thats RARELY used; what happens? My sister goes through the door, knocks the table over, and all of them shatter apart. I saw it and went postal


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Black Ink on the carpet.uke:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I knocked over my last pot of GW pink paint all over my keyboard. When my room was getting redone I had to work downstairs. I manged to glue a old metal dread to the dinning room table my mum was not happen when we got it off and it took some of the table with it.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I glued SM shoulder pads the wrong way round. They looked like they were wearing a power-jacket or something from the 80s. Oh, and I glued the Salamander's Mulit-melta on at an award angle but didn't notice. Dropped it so it broke. Glued it back together (properly this time) and then noticed all those lovely grey areas.


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

Whenever assembling my models i like to always have my tools close, so when i glue something to avoid loosing the lid off of my super glue bottle i often hold it in my mouth, i also do this when putting the cap back on. so long story short the stupidest thing ive done (possibly ever) is glue the bottom of my tongue to the inside of my lower lip, that was an awful day:shok:


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

WarpZombie said:


> Whenever assembling my models i like to always have my tools close, so when i glue something to avoid loosing the lid off of my super glue bottle i often hold it in my mouth, i also do this when putting the cap back on. so long story short the stupidest thing ive done (possibly ever) is glue the bottom of my tongue to the inside of my lower lip, that was an awful day:shok:


!

That's way more hoorribe than the friend of mine who primed himslef black.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I accidentally painted an entire unit of dark elf spearmen using the paint cheme I used on my space marines, which was red.
I didn't notice this until a battle, when my opponent commented on my nice choice of colour scheme.

I was baffled until I got home and saw my space marines. These spearmen have now been immortalised and each converted into generals and painted gold.
(My next opponent thought they looked silly...)

Farseer D


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

i was messing around, trying to superglue my new broadside together,. not only did i manage to glue my fingers together, but i almost glued my hand to my laptop....


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

ummm for some stupid reason i tried to de-paint my LR in metho :S
im a fool its melted to shit now :'(


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Cutting dreadnought parts off the sprue with a hobby knife. I was working close to the edge of the table to get a better cutting angle and slipped off the edge of the table right into my knee. At that kind of speed it had to have gone right into the bone. My knee still hurts when I bend down while carrying any significant weight.

I'll post pics of the scar when i get a chance.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I was gluing something together - a metal model, I can't remember what though - and I used a bit too much superglue.
long story short, I glued it to my palm and glued my hand holding it. good times.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Ummm several stories, not quite as bad as some of these

Once put the front part of an old SM Rhino I was converting inside my work lamp, next to the bulb, to dry the paintob faster - the middle ended up sinking about an inch below the sides. Worked out well, though - it looks quite good on my trukk

Iv gone to bed with wet suprglue on my fingers before now... didnt manage to extract myself before half past 11 the next morning - thank god it was a sunday!

Spilt a few pots of paint everywhere, dropped my water jar, sliced my fingers a few times...usual stuff for a modeler


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've cut my right thumb so many times that the skin has hardened to the point where it's more or less invincible.
When the nukes fall, and destroy our civilisation, only two things will survive: the cockroaches, and my thumb.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

For those of you who've ever built a Valkyrie, do you remember the console that supposed to be set in back of the gunner's seat? I forgot to put that in before gluing the cockpit together, and only noticed as I was preparing to glue the canopy into place. 

For those of you who haven't built one, it's in a rather hard-to-reach spot once you've already closed up the cockpit. I had to cut the 1 cm thick bottom of the console off and glue the panel with tweezers, hoping it wouldn't fall into the hollow cockpit and remain stuck there. 

This is what excitement and impatience will do to you.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

umm i put a squad of 6 fire warriors to near a lamp because i was trying to dry them quickly... i dont recommend it, all 6 models were warped and the bases were destroyed


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

ACoz said:


> I'm always to be found with something to drink near at hand. always.
> 
> Once, long ago, I was painting some stuff for a freind of mine in one long, marathon session, and without really looking up, or being completely clear-headed, reached out for my drink, and took a sip from the cup of dirty, yucky water I'd been rinsing my brushes in since the last time I had changed it (which was like three hours beforehand)...
> 
> Ever since then, I pretty much stick to bottled or canned beverages when painting.


I just did the same exact thing. Except mine was a little more likely to happen because they were identical cups lol. I hadn't cleaned that cup for 2 weeks of painting every night... I remember tasting it and the confusion in my mind what I was tasting. I was like "This milk tastes funny". About 2 seconds later I new exactly what just happened... I was walking around frantically wondering what to do :laugh:

I have a large cabinet of spray paints and most are the same brand. The only way to tell which is which is by little writing at the bottom that says what color/type it is and the caps are colored. So one day I went to prime a miniature for my friend. It was going to be a dark mini so I meant to spray it black. My sister had been using my sprays for some project of hers and I had not noticed she put the black cap on my thick galvanized primer. No detail left on the model. Proceeded to the sink as fast as possible to wash him off.

Another time I primed a whole squad of newly assembled howling banshees. I set them down on a table in the back yard. Came back an hour later to find a mess of bits and the box they were on in my dogs kennel shedded to bits...

When I was 9 I was priming my 20 guardians on a table. That table happened to be a glass table. Afterward it was dusted black and had a clear square in the middle of it. unish: I had to scrub it with ol' 409 and a fine pad of steal wool as to not damage the table taking the paint off.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Trying to put together a metal chaos dread with plastic glue (that was my first model). Not giving said model's glue enough time to dry so that it fell apart every time I tried to add the smoke launchers.

Electing to use brute force when altering metal models, so that now they are great holes where I used a bit to much elbow grease.

Sticking on a Bretonnian Man-at-arm's head backwards so he's looking at his arse.

Calisthenic archers looking in a different direction to where their shooting.

Adding coat after coat of red paint to my Chaos marines and tanks to the point where it looked like they'd been dunked in cranberry juice.

Sticking marines together based on what looked for good, for instance marine body and missile launcher on terminator legs.


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I've done plenty of stupid stuff modelling wise, but the most recent that screams to my mind was spending 4 hours magnetizing a Valkyrie and when I get to the multilaser on the front, I put the magnet in backwards. So, I worked and worked on it, finally got it back out and cleaned up the multilaser, and checked the magnet twice before putting it back in.... 

and still put it in backwards.

I'm not using a multi-laser on that Valkyrie.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

had an elmer fudd moment with an old crusty bottle of superglue.....long story short super glue can squirt! glued my left eyelid shut and the corner of my mouth/lip to my tooth.....got some rather strange looks in the emergency room....and some snickers too.


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

k: well,I had a momment just yesterday were I accidently put my knife to my mouth:angry: it hurt. My dad came in to blood drenched on my clothes as he thought I tried cutting the jokers smile into my face. So long story short we were in the ER on post when his first SGT comes in and gives me a long talk about how trieing to kill yourself is wrong lol.
Goes to show you dont hold knives to face:shok:


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Sitting and painting by a crappy table for about 1 year.
I can´t paint for long moments now these days 5 years later


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

Goes to show you dont hold knives to face
now some one is just a tad slow?????
jj


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

put glue on my fingers and then go to the toilet *shrudder*


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Glued myself to a tube of superglue, glued myself to various models. Calouses on my thumbs from repeated cutting, problem there is when you go through it you bleed so much more. I have some blood spattered ig troopers with real blood. However the most damage has been caused by cod terrain spikes. Reach across the gaming table and punched holes in my fore arm.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep, this is why I am going to take clippers to the other CoD terrain pieces in my club.

'duty of care' and all that. We can't have someone putting an eye out or something.

It's the reason my two pieces DON'T have spikes on them.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I had just finished painting my second trukk a custom conversion with treads instead of rear wheels, so I carried it back to my workspace on my cutting mat cause I didn't want to disturb my fresh paint, the mat warped under the weight, and dumped my trukk onto the floor shattering said custom conversion into about 12 parts. Luckily only glue joints broke and no plastic parts, had to pretty much start over with that one, paint and modeling.


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

i drink (not alchohal) while i paint and on numerous occasions i have taken a mouthful of paintwater which is really disgusting.


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

I was painting one night whilst me and the wife were not talking, she was watching tv and had the main light of. She kept saying 'you should have the light on to paint' and just because of the mood between us, I kept saying ' no, I'm fine'.

Next morning, I saw the models in the cold light of day - straight in the stripper then went.

So guys, top tip, don't paint in the dark.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Bloodhound said:


> Lol. drinking while painting. Sucks don't it? I once washed out my brush 3 times without realising it IN MY COKE!


yeah I wondered wha was up with my paints until I realised I had been rinsing the brush in my tea for half an hour. Tea didn't taste that bad though surprisingly.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I've done a lot of thing that are stupid even though im still quite new to the hobby though my favourite was when at games workshop i stuck my hand to a paint-station with super-glue though i was the second worst a guy once stuck his head to a paint-station with super-glue i didn't see it though


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well i know something that will top that, 
there was this chick that went to my local GW, everyone new her, quite a bubbly person, slight air headed sometimes lol, anyway she did an almost impossible thing, she glued her tongue to the top of her mouth, i mean how the hell do u do that


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

i do it all the time with peanut butter


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

how is that a comparison to super gluing your tongue to the top of your mouth:fool:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

'Cause peanut butter sticks your tongue to the roof of your mouth.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

never mind :suicide::laugh:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

on that note, a fun experiment:

give your dog a piece of bread with about 1/4 of an inch of penut butter on (has to be smooth). make sure you give it to him pb facing up.

chances are it'll get stuck to the roof of his mouth and he'll spend 5-10 mins trying to lick the top of his mouth...freakng hysterical, he looks like hes trying to talk!




on topic however, i stood barefoot on the old metal demon prince before, its abit like wearing golf shoes...but inside out... pain-a-plenty!


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Let's see...... 10 years or so ago, whilst I was working for GW as a part-timer (I was a student at the time), I was helping a regular put together a fairly complicated model and showing him how to pin stuff, whilst having a chat about various things - at one particularly stupid/ludicrous comment of his about what he thought of a tv show, I put my forehead on the painting table in mock dispair.... what I didnt realise was that a minute or so earlier, a small child had decided to pour some superglue on the table at the point my forehead was now touching....
THAT was a little painful!


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

The first time i assembled a rhino, the slots where the floor attached to the sides were covered in a thin layer of extra plastic, so i didnt see them and just glued the floor to the sides. When i went to put on the roof, it didnt fit cause the floor wad a quarter inch wider than it should be. It wouldnt come apart, so I had to cut the whole floor in half and sand off a quarter inch before gluing the two halves of the tank back together so the roof would fit.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I once tried to assemble the pewter venerable dreadnought. definitely the stupidest thing to do. :laugh:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

apparently no one can top that


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

let me think... about 13 years ago i cut the tip of my finger off with my hobbey knife while trying to convert a space marines arm.. funnyly enough i quit the hobbey after that, go figure lol

i started the hobbey again about 16 months ago and so far the daftest thing i`ve done so far is superglue a few bits to my fingers.. but knowing me i`m sure i`ll do something really stupid sooner or later..

i`ll post it up here when i do so you guys can have a good laugh :grin:


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have made myself bleed *not on purpose* twice when cutting models of the sprue :biggrin:

Skar


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

gwmaniac said:


> I once tried to assemble the pewter venerable dreadnought. definitely the stupidest thing to do. :laugh:


Quite agree. Flying a plane is probably easier.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

naahhh try putting together the old metal steam tank!!! Anyway, I think I've been crucified a few times now with my blade going through both hands (not on the same occasion) and causing alot of pain and blood loss... yup, my wife is sure happy with me when she see's mr Xacto


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i fully asembled the metal daemon prince model got it painted up and everything and i had it sitting on top of my box of marines as i carried into the shop and droped it down stairs and it busted it to pieces as it rolled down the stairs. it sucked.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

New one for me: I glue my hand to a mini (which isn't so uncommon) but it was _really _stuck. I called my sister for help; I figured she could help me get unstuck when she got home in ten minutes. Unfortunately, my hand got stuck to the phone, and my foot got wedged under the table in a non-glue related incident.

So when my sister comes home, I have my left hand attached to an ork, my right attached to the phone, and my foot's stuck under the kitchen table. It was a fun time explaining.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

hmmm lets see... 

- Have cut myself with xacto on numerous occasions.....
- stabbed myself (unintentional) with Chaos warrior spikes...
- Glued hand together when cheap tube of Super Glue split down the side...
- Glued my son's hand to the table by accident (he know asks if I using super goo, if i say yes he steers clear of me while at the hobby table...) 
- sent many finished models sailing only to break apart in many pieces... 
- glued a beakie SM to a lamp... still have the trusty lamp and its SM base....
- have drank the dirty paint water many times instead of my trusty cup of coffee...

The most recent one, put together the old Skaven doomwheel, and sent it off the table, my snail like reflexes did actually allow it to catch it before it hit, unfortanutly the damn chair broke and ended up sending the doomwheel hitting the floor and breaking to bits (at joints only) and me with a sore arm and ass...I don't think my wife laughed so hard in the ten years we have been together...


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Quite agree. Flying a plane is probably easier.



you could make or buy a mold then just melt the pewter into it but flying a plane is easier to me XD


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I threw a mini at my cat and then spent the next 2 days looking for it only to find it under my bed.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Acidently droped a gargoyl nid and broke the stand, then got it fixed


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

When I was in Peru where I started Warhammer about 12 years ago we used the oil based paints. I was so frusterated as to why my empire swordsmen weren't turning out like they did in the nice book pics. So my solution was to keep on painting more and more coats of it... yep... big mistake. Little did I know about something called ink... now called wash. Man... times have changed.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I stopped painting for ten years - does that count?

:crazy:


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I opened a pot of paint, then realized I had forgotten to shake it. So I promptly shook it and got it all over myself and my desk.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

oooo so many things.
I've superglued a space marine helmet to my lip by accident, dropped a full pot of chaos black onto a newly laid laminate floor, burned three fingers by using heated paperclips to make holes for pinning when my drill broke, superglued my hand to the floor, superglued my hand to my modelling desk and spilt models all over the floor when i tried to pull it loose and the whole table moved, forgot to remove the plastic parts from metal models before dropping them in nitro mors and having their limbs melt off , opened up the palm of my hand with a hacksaw and later in the same week with a stanley knife (two trips to A and E) and finally dropped a modelling knife onto my upper thigh and on reflex tried to catch it with my foot to stop it making noise and waking my family (resulting in stitches, both in my thigh and foot).

To be honest i'm surprised my missus still lets me at the tools.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

While drilling pin holes in plastic minis, the drill goes through it quite quickly compared to metal. Suffice to say I managed to drill through the mini and a significant distance into my finger before noticing the pain.

I use the ends of real pins for really nice looking spikes on Chaos minis. Also acts as a punishment for people who don't ask before touching minis; if they ask they get a warning about the pins, if they don't they stab themselves. Of course I don't touch a mini for six months, then come back to paint it, and impale myself far worse than any unsupervised store kid ever did...


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

I sometimes use enamel paint on bits of scenary (and Airfix stuff).

I very nearly drank the "water pot" once. It was only when it hit my tongue and I realised it didn't taste of squash that saved me a trip to the hospital. White spirit tastes foul, and that's all you can taste for the next few hours.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

A strong wind blew my necron lord away...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I have done model cars and other things since I was about 8 or so. 27 years later I have yet to cut myself with an Exacto knife but about 2 months ago I went up to make a platform for the "Lizardman Temple" board at the shop I play at. I was using branches that fell out of my trees at the house ( I have shitty maple trees that I want to cut down, but the War Department (wife) won't let me) that I collected for said project. While building said platform, of real wood, I decided to use my Spyderco knife. VERY SHARP it is. I flayed my thumb so bad that I had to use super glue to get the thing to quit bleeding. The War Department wanted me to go get stitches, I refused. It has finally just healed up ... I could see the muscle and ligaments moving for a little while. Us men are so damn dumb.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> New one for me: I glue my hand to a mini (which isn't so uncommon) but it was _really _stuck. I called my sister for help; I figured she could help me get unstuck when she got home in ten minutes. Unfortunately, my hand got stuck to the phone, and my foot got wedged under the table in a non-glue related incident.
> 
> So when my sister comes home, I have my left hand attached to an ork, my right attached to the phone, and my foot's stuck under the kitchen table. It was a fun time explaining.



plus rep for that u deserve it


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Salio said:


> A strong wind blew my necron lord away...


Wait.....how fast was the wind?!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Doing the finishing touches to a model, I put a couple of blobs of PVA glue onto the models base. I then put it into my static grass pot. I like to leave them in there for a minute as I think it helps the grass to stick. Lifting the model out I gave it a quick tap to get rid of any excess grass, pleased with the outcome I gave it a good hearty blow to get the last few stray bits off. This is where I learnt my lesson. DO NOT do any hearty blowing in the general direction of your static grass tub! A green cloud filled the air. I just sat there thinking "Why did I just do that?" as the cloud slowly settled. Needless to say my painting area and nearby computer where given a fine layer of static grass. You can still see little flecks of green through the keyboard to this day. I hope you all read this and learn from my lesson.


----------

